# MY NOVATEL MIFI 2200 WON'T INSTALL DRIVERS



## christen (Jan 9, 2012)

*i have a Novatel wireless MIFI 2200 modem that automatically downloaded the software/drivers as soon as i plugged it into the USB port, until recently, and now when i plug it into my laptop it will only download some or none of the drivers and says DEVICE DRIVERS NOT INSTALLED CORRECTLY...i have tried on both of my laptops using WINDOWS-XP and WINDOWS-7 and have looked online to find the INSTALLATION SOFTWARE and/or DEVICE DRIVERS so i could download and install on both computers but can't find ANYTHING...please help!!!!!*


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you tried Roll back driver in device manager for *Novatel wireless MIFI 2200 modem ?*


----------



## christen (Jan 9, 2012)

yes, but it is saying no drivers found...i have been trying to install it for the first time on my new HP laptop with WINDOWS-7 and it is doing the same and won't even do the initial install and saying "device detected..installing drivers" and then either some or none will be checked off with a green check and the rest will have a red X and say "not found"...i had a similar problem with my VIRGIN MOBIL OVATION broadband2go modem, where some of the drivers were erased or malfunctioned, so i finally found the installation software online that i downloaded onto a flash drive and then downloaded onto my DELL laptop Windows XP, and now that works fine...the wierd thing is that in my network connections it is showing the MIFI 2200 as one of the "available" networks and will connect but says "no network access"??? im so confused??


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

I will suggest you to delete MIFI 2200 from Network connections and uninstall Novatel manually from device manager.

Set User account control to Never Notify and restart your computer.

After restart check if windows 7 installs the Modem.

Please revert the User account control settings after perfoming above troubleshooting steps.

Steps to change User account control settings :

How to Disable and Turn Off UAC in Windows 7 « My Digital Life


----------

